# Small scale ev(cart)



## TKosinski02 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey so I've been itching to build something and though maybe a fun project to do would be to build an electric golf cartish vehicle. Something made from a tube chassis and all that. I was thinking to try to buy a golf cart that was beat up for like 150-300 bucks and use that as a platform. Maybe replace the motor with something bigger and a little more juice or something like that. 

Does anyone have any advice on what might be fun to do? Basically something with a little power that's fun to putt around a mobile home park or the neighborhood in. So faster than what I've seen regular golf carts do.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Depends on what you call fun.

I built a tractor to drive over things and pull things about. That's fun for me.

You may be looking at something a little faster so you could look at a kart with a low seat and slightly raised gearing (or bigger tyres) then comes with the golf buggy.

Perhaps you could get one of those Honda off road sand buggies as a frame for the golf buggy electrics.


----------



## TKosinski02 (Dec 28, 2010)

O man that does sound pretty sweet. I was thinking more along the lines of a Tim Taylor inspired golf cart haha more power!!!!

so I was wondering if I bought a cart that wasn't working basically if I could replace the motor with something a little bigger with some suggestions by you guys and replace the controller as well seeing as a bigger motor. But this is why I posted. So thy maybe I could get some advice o somewhere to look at motors and from there go on.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Go to:

http://www.buggiesgonewild.com/


That should keep you busy...lol

Miz


----------

